# Any ladies mt bike and ride motorcycles? :-)



## ally99 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm 31 years old and have used my bicycle primarily for commuting around town until this season when I discovered mountain biking. I'm HOOKED and lucky enough to live only 6 miles from a GREAT trail (so I get to ride the bike there and back too!)
I was wondering if there are any other ladies on this forum who mountain bike and ride motorcycles. I have 2 motorcycles, both Ninjas. Hubby and I share this common hobby and often take our motorbikes up to the mountains on camping adventures.  
I'm excited to have found this forum! 
Ally


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a Harley iron and a buell blast (the blast is in a million pieces). I guess by mtn biking i don't fit they typical harley stereotype


----------



## cinlind (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a '91 BMW K1 and a '72 BMW R75/5. I don't ride them much these days.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

I used to have a Yamaha r6, but had to sell it when I moved to California last May. They are fun!


----------



## redheadrider (Dec 1, 2008)

love the two wheelers (motor and pedal). got two dirt bikes and a street bike (plauscha - i also have a harley, so i guess f the stereotypes)


----------



## ally99 (Jul 7, 2010)

Cool! It's nice to meet some other ladies who beat the stereotype, so to speak. :thumbsup:


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't ride motorcycles but I live near Sturgis and the rally is going on right now. So if you ever come up to the Rally bring your mountian bikes and you can see the best of both worlds!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I ride motorcycles and I also mnt bike. Been riding killer singletrack on my dirt bikes for 18 years, and thought it might be time to get into pedaling. It sure is different, the mnt bikes don't weigh anything and they are so narrow! A lot of things I must get used to. I also have a Buell but my dirt bikes is where I spend most of my time. 

Brenda


----------



## PitBullSupporter (Aug 6, 2010)

I used to have a 97' ZX7R (Kawasaki Ninja 750) up until about a year ago and needed a car for a job. New to mountain biking, but hopefully soon I'll be back to doing both... I can't not have a streetbike for very long....It's an addiction... =)


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Wife's XC race bike:










Wife's Supersport race bike:


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

ris, that pix of your wife is so cool. I'm a noobie on a 4-stroke trail bike, but always have thought chicks on sport bikes were the coolest thing. I'd love to try a sport bike on a track one day, but too scared to ride on the roads though.


----------



## PitBullSupporter (Aug 6, 2010)

Wife's Supersport race bike:








[/QUOTE]

I have the same ARAI Helmet! Those are the most comfortable helmets and well ventilated! But mine has a big sticker on the back that says "Vick is a Dick" with a pitbull in the middle of it... LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## portere (Aug 27, 2010)

riding can keep us healthy


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

jewels said:


> ris, that pix of your wife is so cool. I'm a noobie on a 4-stroke trail bike, but always have thought chicks on sport bikes were the coolest thing.


I happen to think she's pretty cool, and I'm pretty excited to have her as my wife. She's 15 years younger than me, so she's into doing a lot of fun stuff that people my age aren't usually into. And she would never spend any money on herself- I pretty much have to do it for her. I really enjoy spoiling her, to include clothes and shoe shopping.

Here are a few more cool pictures of her on her cool bike:

The paint job is a genuine HOK (House Of Kolor) paint job, done by one of her sponsors. It is a hot pink pearlescent paint that goes on in three stages, and the camera just doesn't capture how spectacular the color is.










She's very tiny, not quite 4'11". Even with high-heel boots, she can barely tippy-toe an SV650, and that's with about 4" of seat foam removed.










This is the same bike, when it was her street and track day bike. Note the missing seat foam. She appears to have been pretty happy about getting to do a track day on it.










Same bike, on the track.












> I'd love to try a sport bike on a track one day, but too scared to ride on the roads though.


Your instincts are good. Riding on public roads is MUCH more dangerous than riding on a closed race course.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

PitBullSupporter said:


> I have the same ARAI Helmet!


Me too:












> Those are the most comfortable helmets and well ventilated!


Yes, they are. But they are pretty noisy, because of how much air is moving through the helmet. We always ride with soft foam ear plugs, otherwise we can't hear anything because of the wind noise. We hear much more with ear plugs than we ever could without them.

By the way, she not only rides, but she is also the fastest passenger I've ever taken out onto the race track. She climbs all over the bike, hanging off with me, and nearly gets her knee down while riding in back. I can turn expert-level lap times with her on the back.



> But mine has a big sticker on the back that says "Vick is a Dick" with a pitbull in the middle of it... LOL:thumbsup:


It should say "Vick has no dick". :thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

the wonderful mrs culturesponge is a scooterist + mtn biker



we share joint ownership of a tuned GTS250e (aka our 2nd car) it'll do 95mph with her onboard but barely 90 for me :smilewinkgrin:



owns a vintage ride too - this is her 1958 Vespa GS150 VS4 (aka Isabella)

...edit to add pic of the GS - forgot we had a good one...


----------



## trichic21 (Sep 19, 2010)

I love to ride both sets of wheels as well. I ride dirt bikes though, not street. I have a KTM 200 which is a blast on trails. Dirt biking and mountain biking are similar in a lot of ways. I live in western Colorado so there are a lot of trail opportunities for both styles of riding. It is interesting to see so many ladies who like both sports as it has been my experience that people don't generally do both. Very cool!


----------



## mtngrl1 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Gary Fisher and Suzuki DR200*

I ride and race my mountain bike and ride my dual sport Suzuki DR200! What an awesome forum to start! You girls are all amazing! Now I just need to figure which of you live close enough to meet up around Charlottesville Virginia for either type of riding!

Here are the pictures ... one of my Gary Fisher and one of my DR200! I added another picture of my DR200 from last weekend. Love the stream crossings!


----------



## mtngrl1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ladies ... for those of you who ride mountain bikes and dual sports, you really need to also check out www.advrider.com and join this forum as well. I just recently joined it and you'd be surprised who many motorcyclists that ride mountain bikes are ADV members.

Also, even more women's specific, check out Mollys Forum (www.mollysforum.com). It is a brand new forum just for women to motivate women to get out there and try new things. I started this forum myself, and being first and foremost a mountain biker,but love to try everything else I can, I am hoping I can get you all to join and motivate other women to ride!


----------



## trichic21 (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone have suggestions on a good first time mountain bike race? I've been ridding for years and toyed with racing but never done it. Anyone have favorite races or thoughts on a good race for a newbie, preferably near western Colorado?


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm a big fan of 2-wheeled transportation


----------



## Cassafrass (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm just getting into pedalling, but have been on a streetbike for 10 years now. Love my SV650! If all goes according to plan, I'll have a Cannondale before long to park next to the SV


----------



## PVDRIDER (May 9, 2010)

I ride a MTB and a Harley.. I think there are a lot of women that ride both....

Here are my two loves...


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been riding motorcycles for 10 years, mountain bikes for 2 years and started riding dirtbikes a few months ago.

I don't ride the street anymore -- just trackdays, trails on the dirtbike and the mountain bike.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Roxy, which bike/rider are you in those pics?

Your screen name is zx6roxy, and the grey bike on the outside in the second picture sure looks like a Kawasaki ZX6R street / track day type bike, but the other bike doesn't look like a ZX6R- it looks like a novice race bike (an '01-'03 Gixxer 600) with a transponder mount on the tail section.


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm #55
zx6roxy is my handle for most forums
I had a few zx6rs
Thats an 02 gsxr6


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

I love a woman on a bike....


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I love Vespas--my dad had several when I was little! 

I tried to post photos but it didn't work. I started riding a motorcycle 2 years ago and I love it. It does force me to make some really tough decisions, however. Gorgeous day....do I ride my motorcycle to work or drive the car so I can carry my mountain bike to go for a lunchtime MTB ride?


----------

